# How to select a good vet?



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a pretty good idea about how to find a good exotic vet, but when it comes to dog vets I am clueless. Is there any website/forum that has recommendations or reviews?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

When I look for a new vet, I interview several and then make up my mind after the interview. I call and get an appointment and tell them what the appoointment is for. Then I ask if I am going to be charged for this interview and if I am, this vet is automatically crossed off the list. In the interview I ask the vet about his experience with Great Danes. How many bloat cases has he see? What was the outcome? How does he feel about raw feeding? I also notice his office and his office staff. Does he sell dog food? What kind. If I see a big dixplay of Science Diet, he just got lowered several notches and probably eliminated unless he is very good in other areas. I can usually tell after the interview how I like him, his office and his staff. The interview rarely takes more than 10 minutes unless he is a talker. :smile: After I have found a couple I like, I mentally go over the interviews, look at distance from my house to his office and make a decision. Distance to office will only make a difference if I can't decide my other criteria.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ Well said. But I would like to add in, you should never feel uncomfortable or belittled by your vet. It is never a good thing if your vet makes you feel like an idiot, for any reason. They should be willing and open to answer any question you have without you feeling like you are putting them out or taking up too much of their time, although I do say that it is nice when people are considerate and only take up the time in your appointment and not go over...

Good luck!


----------



## SuZQuzie (Nov 26, 2009)

^^^
Completely agree. I went to a vet once with my Boxer bitch when she was younger and he pointed out the underbite and how that was a major flaw. I told him that it was normal for Boxers and wouldn't be an issue and he full-heartedly LAUGHED AT ME. He continued with saying how she would end up having some major dentition issues down the line. All because of the underbite, which all good Boxers have.  

Boxers generally have alot of health problems, but teeth issues are not one of them. She is nearly 6 now and no teeth issues whatsoever. Same goes for every other Boxer I own.

(By the way, this wasn't scizzoring; just a normal underbite.)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow what a jerk! I, of course, always look for a vet who is ok with me feeding raw, but now I'm excited for my new puppy in hopes of finding a new vet to terrify in the SLC are :biggrin:

The vet I work for may be willing to take her on though, so I may have to miss out, which would be just no fun but a lot more convenient and less expensive for me. But she's a feline-only vet so I don't know how she'll feel about it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Wow what a jerk! I, of course, always look for a vet who is ok with me feeding raw, but now I'm excited for my new puppy in hopes of finding a new vet to terrify in the SLC are :biggrin:
> 
> The vet I work for may be willing to take her on though, so I may have to miss out, which would be just no fun but a lot more convenient and less expensive for me. But she's a feline-only vet so I don't know how she'll feel about it.


Does she have a lot of experience with dogs? If not, I would go to someone who does...cuz cats and dogs are SO different...? And even a vet with boxer experience because you don't want to end up with an idiot like Suz said who doesn't even know that boxers are supposed to have an under bite LOL!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah she did all pets for 14 years before switching to feline-only. She still sees some dogs on occasion, she actually just neutered her sister's dog on Friday, and saw Penny for her sebaceous cyst. She sees a couple other dogs for vaccines, check-ups, and acupuncture as well, but they are few and far between.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> .... although I do say that it is nice when people are considerate and only take up the time in your appointment and not go over...


How do clients know how much appointment time they are being given? My vet's office never tells me.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> How do clients know how much appointment time they are being given? My vet's office never tells me.


Routine vet visit is a half hour, which I always specify especially if they need or want more time depending on how many animals they have, etc.

I would always ask how much time they are penciling you in for, that way you can ask for more time if you want it.


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

These seem like great ideas!

Now, except what food they recommend, what kind of other questions should I ask to gage how good they are? I have a pit bull, so I know hip and skin problems can be an issue.

What about a small one-vet office vs. a larger hospital? Is one generally better than the other?

And by any chance, does anyone have any personal experience with a vet in New York City?

Thanks again for all the help! I had a dog growing up, but being completely responsible for one (as opposed to having your parents be responsible for it) makes me realize just how much I still have to learn.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

cochon said:


> These seem like great ideas!
> 
> Now, except what food they recommend, what kind of other questions should I ask to gage how good they are? I have a pit bull, so I know hip and skin problems can be an issue.
> 
> ...


Ask about what kind of services they provide. For example, x-ray, surgery, etc.

Ask if they have after hours or emergency services. If not, this is ok but ask for a referral and they should be willing to give you their personal phone number just in case.

Ask if they do see large animals. If you need this it is a must, but if not I would stick to a small animal vet if that is all you are needing. Most of their experince should be with whatever you are looking for...ie Dogs.

A larger hospital will have more to offer as far as services most likely, but will be less personal. I personally am a fan of a one doctor facility. We know almost all of our clients on a first name basis, and can recount their medical history without looking at their chart. A lot of people like seeing the same vet all the time, but in a multi vet practice that can be hard depending on schedules.

Oh, and ask to meet their staff too. A lot of the time, their techs will be working with your animals just as much and you should have a good feeling about them too. It's also not a great sign if you only see techs...you are paying to the vets time so you should get to speak with them directly.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

cochon said:


> I have a pretty good idea about how to find a good exotic vet, but when it comes to dog vets I am clueless. Is there any website/forum that has recommendations or reviews?


The best way is word of mouth! Ask your neighbors and friends whomever you see in the pet stores in your area who they go to and if they like the vet. ask the wait time the longest they have had ask how the vet treats the animals and such! This is one of the best ways word of mouth!


----------

